# Reptile expo in south wales



## pontypridd reptile centre (May 2, 2012)

Dont know if i have posted this in the right area, but seriously need help. I contacted my local council in regards to having a reptile expo in the pontypridd. I had contacted the council over 7 times in regards to this when i phoned this morning i was put through to the head of the licensing for RCT and he stated that the council would not allow it.

I personally feel this is unfair we have shows all over the Uk and yet a backwards local council will not allow it. I'm setting up a petition to fight this decision and I have also emailed the first minister of the welsh Assembly government and explained that this desicion was wrong unfair and unjust.

If any one has any ideas which would help us get a reptile expo in wales would be greatly welcomed.

Thanks 
Pontypridd reptile centre.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Won't allow it? Have you Welshies got different legislation? Was it going to be on local authority property or private property?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

pontypridd reptile centre said:


> Dont know if i have posted this in the right area, but seriously need help. I contacted my local council in regards to having a reptile expo in the pontypridd. I had contacted the council over 7 times in regards to this when i phoned this morning i was put through to the head of the licensing for RCT and he stated that the council would not allow it.
> 
> I personally feel this is unfair we have shows all over the Uk and yet a backwards local council will not allow it. I'm setting up a petition to fight this decision and I have also emailed the first minister of the welsh Assembly government and explained that this desicion was wrong unfair and unjust.
> 
> ...


It might be of some assistance if you read this thread thoroughly:
*Shows – some history*


----------

